

What Will Future Generations Condemn Us For? - MarinaMartin
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/09/24/AR2010092404113.html

======
jaddison
I'd guess the fact that education (giving back to society) has fallen prey to
acquisition (taking from society) - in terms of priority, anyhow.

Don't get me wrong here. I'm all for making money with crazy business ideas,
but it's important to make sure that we're giving back; we need to make sure
that future generations have a foundation upon which they can build, not just
survive.

A net positive for society - not just your bottom line - is pretty damned
important.

</idealism off>

------
sfgary1
For being greedy consumers. Using up the mineral, natural and other self
sustaining resources at a tremendous pace and asking them to find a solution
for the environmental problems we created and are unable to solve.

